# What would you do if your hunting buddy was gay?



## Anas Strepera

Here's the scenario; one of your hunting buds looks over at you while you're out in the field and says, "I'm coming out of the closet, I'm Gay." What would you do?

:run:


----------



## woodie1

Splash!!


----------



## tail chaser

Be glad he told me while hunting, with a gun, and and not while taking a shower after playing a basketball game or a work out at the Y! 

If my hunting bud was a chick my reaction might be a little different?    And would include the plans for the very next hunt hopefully with alot of her other hunting buddies!!!

TC


----------



## Plainsman

My god, don't even think about things like that. Luckily I hunt with people that there is no chance. I am the type of guy that if I dropped my wallet in one of those blue states (liberal) I would kick it all the way back to North Dakota before I bent over to pick it up.

I once seen a T shirt that would deter crime more than execution. I will word it so you need a little imagination. Remember the drug advertisement this is your brain, this is your brain on drugs? Well this T shirt said this is you're A????? This is you're A ????? in prison.


----------



## Draker16

you say look an eagle, and then take off running


----------



## Chris Schulz

"hey buddy move over towards drew a little bit" oke: 
Sick uke:


----------



## Decoyer

I'd watch my ***


----------



## Vandy

:sniper: 

My dog gets the front seat and and my former buddy and hunting partner gets the kennel.


----------



## Maverick

I would go fishing!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just curious, did this actually happen?



Anas Strepera said:


> Here's the scenario; one of your hunting buds looks over at you while you're out in the field and says, "I'm coming out of the closet, I'm Gay." What would you do?
> 
> :run:


----------



## JBB

First ask was he a friend before. Does he still act like a friend.If you liked him before nothing should change/ Most important can he shoot straight and does he own decoys.Friends are friends we can not afford to loose any of them.


----------



## Burly1

"Shut up and start waving that flag. There's geese coming off the river."
Burl


----------



## DUtyler

I'd spit my redman on him, tell him to start walkin north til he hit Canada, and make sure the mojo mallard doesn't go with him cause replacement heads ain't cheap. SICK uke:


----------



## bratlabs

Give him a pop knot right on top his head and tell him to get back in that closet and the next time he comes out, he better damn well be on the right side of the fence.


----------



## Dak

JBB,

You are SO right.


----------



## Boy

I guess if I were friends with him, and I could never tell that he was gay before he said something, I wouldn't care. Obviously he wouldn't be attracted to me and would know that I am not gay, so it's not like he would be hitting on me, so it wouldn't matter. A buddy is a buddy. I would tell him to shutup and keep walking, theres more hunting to do.


----------



## MossyMO

Be a true friend, support him and since he no longer has any use for his generator, service it for him !!! :beer: http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13702


----------



## MJK

Well, seeing as he is your friend and obviously knows YOU are not gay, I'd wish him the best of luck. He obviously isn't trying to get into your pants, as he realizes your hetero. If he was your friend BEFORE coming out, why wouldn't he be AFTER he came out? Coming out doesn't mean his love of hunting, fishing, etc. is diminished. Jesus, welcome to the 20th century folks.


----------



## Eric Hustad

"I'd be the luckiest guy in the world if that did it for me."

I also think if he's your buddy and told you that you have to be supportive etc. I think of last fall when my wife and I were newly married and we went out duck hunting as it was her first time. We shot our ducks and had a great time, but I wasn't thinking about sex out in the blind. Does that mean I'm getting older??

"Joey, do like movies about Gladiators?"


----------



## BigDaddy

I don't think that it would bother me. I used to live in Madison, WI, a town where 20 to 25% of the population identifies themselves as gay or bisexual. I had a lab technician that worked with me that was a lesbian. At first, it is shocking to see gay couples holding hands walking down the street. However, you soon realize that we are ALL people. I also have cousins that are gay. No big deal.

If he was truly a friend of yours before, this should not matter.


----------



## woodpecker

Like a song says: 
Gone like a soldier in the civil war BANG BANG!


----------



## The Dogger

I hope this question has a story behind it, otherwise why was this question even being asked. I have seen some wierd things show up on forums, but this topic takes the cake, or should i say ***.


----------



## cootkiller

This has too be fiction. Camo is way too unfashionable for a gay guy to wear.

cootkiller


----------



## Choclab

I agree with the dogger 100% Why would this question be asked. Well, i guess Anas is out of the closet and we have figured out why he has that name.


----------



## fishhook

If it's happened.....doubtfull....but if it has, just be happy you have someone to go hunting with. Unless of course he's wants you to blow his straight meat honker.


----------



## tail chaser

Mossy that is to funny :rollin: :rollin: But I think its true, how come gay guys hang around some pretty nice generators??? or vice versa?

All joking aside I don't think it would bother me as long as he didn't have any intentions? And if he didn't act all femmy.



> I think of last fall when my wife and I were newly married and we went out duck hunting as it was her first time. We shot our ducks and had a great time, but I wasn't thinking about sex out in the blind. Does that mean I'm getting older??


 NO not at all just smart. When the shooting is good shoot, when the generator needs a tune up well then.....

Hey has anybody contacted avery maybe they need some additions to their blinds? shadow grass, max4 and silk! for Eric. :lol:

TC


----------



## Maverick

> Camo is way too unfashionable for a gay guy to wear.





> shadow grass, max4 and silk! for Eric.


:lol: :lol: :beer: Now that's funny


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

This topic "popped" up on another forum a week ago.

A ******* posted:" I am so homophobic I eat bananas sideways"!!

Stay in the closet, keep huntin'. Come out and start hangin' curtains and dispensin' potpourii, Anchorsville!! dd:
Let's keep bling related to waterfowl, not Prince Alberts!! :eyeroll:

Tongue slurpin' a honker is acceptable: AKA Deltaboy, AKA Goose Kisser!!  :wink:


----------



## Boy

I realize this may label me a whacko, but that's fine I guess.

I have no problem with gay women or gay men. I do however prefer that they act like women or men. What I mean by that is if a guy acts like a women(the queer eye for the straight guy type) or a woman acts like a man, it bugs me. I don't care if a gay man is good at fashion so long as he still likes sports and if he is hunting with me, he is fine. And what straight man doesn't like lesbians?!?! To borrow a quote from one of my favorite movies, "Hmmm, lesbians, Yummy." (Rest in Peace Walter Matthau!)

Do any of you folks that would be against your friend actually know any gay people? I know a couple of them, and they are really not any different from the rest of us, they just have a different sexual preference. Granted it seems gross, but as long as I don't have to see it, I don't care what they do. One of my rules is don't pee in my wheaties and I won't pee in yours. Anyways, I insulted no one, so even if you find my opinion retarded, I would appreciate it you didn't attack me personally.


----------



## MossyMO

Get a couple open minded lesbians and a guy has himself the makings for a heck of a party!!! :jammin:


----------



## gandergrinder

It was difficult at first but I managed to get over it when Goosebuster3 came out of the closet. :lol: :rollin:

Seriously, it wouldn't bother me much. I'd probably look at him and say "Is it going to make you uncomfortable when the rest of us talk about chicks while we are hunting. I'm not sure if I want to hear about your conquests so much anymore. So we need to clear this up right away"


----------



## bratlabs

I took my wife deer hunting a couple years ago, and Ill tell you, theres something about a woman in camo, or blaze orange, or in the woods, or carring a gun, or............. dd:


----------



## Eric Hustad

That was funny stuff Tail Chaser. :rollin: This topic has been good for some laughs and I think Chris wants to come out of the close, but just can't find the door 

"When I get home I'm going to ruin this magazine!"


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

bratlabs said:


> I took my wife deer hunting a couple years ago, and Ill tell you, theres something about a woman in camo, or blaze orange, or in the woods, or carring a gun, or............. dd:


AHhhhhh! Heterosexual nature!! 8)

"Seriously, If it weren't for you women, this country would be full of queers"!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

My friends Grandpa said something pretty funny about Gays a while back. We were all talking over at his farm after a hunt and somehow the subject came up. The Grandpa asked "Where are all these Gays coming from? There were never that many when I was growing up." A friends Mom responded "They're coming out of the closet." The Grandpa then replied, in one of the funniest things I had ever heard " Well, they should have locked the damn closet and threw away the key."


----------



## Springer

> It was difficult at first but I managed to get over it when Goosebuster3 came out of the closet.


Tyler I didn't know.


----------



## duckbuster13

dont drop the soap..lol


----------



## MOSSBACK

Anas Strepera said:


> Here's the scenario; one of your hunting buds looks over at you while you're out in the field and says, "I'm coming out of the closet, I'm Gay." What would you do?
> 
> :run:


Now when you say "GAY" I assume you mean happy.


----------



## wtrfwlr

I agree with Woodie1 "SPLASH", but i dont' think i have to worry about any of my hunting buddies.


----------



## mallard

Tyler,A rump ranger?


----------



## Chris Schulz

I think this post is making everyone take a second look at evaluating if there hutning buddys are gay or not. NO ONES SAFE!     :huh:


----------



## Canada_Hunter

> Here's the scenario; one of your hunting buds looks over at you while you're out in the field and says, "I'm coming out of the closet, I'm Gay." What would you do?


I would make sure he is not blowing my calls anymore...you never know what he could blow on a friday night :lol:


----------



## tail chaser

If I shoot a wood duck I'm not going to yell " I got a woody" :lol:

Nor will I refer to them as woodies anymore.........

tc


----------



## MossyMO

Not that I have ever went bear hunting, but I may be a little apprehensive to have him watch my back........................


----------



## 870 XPRS

> What would you do if your hunting buddy was gay?


Well I sure as hell know what wouldn't get done.


----------



## Maverick

> Tongue slurpin' a honker is acceptable: AKA Deltaboy, AKA Goose Kisser!!


He gave it the "Baby I love you " look...while he was looking it STRAIGHT in the eyes :beer:


----------



## buckseye

Buy'em a hooker, maybe lessen his confusion. :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

870 XPRS said:


> What would you do if your hunting buddy was gay?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I sure as hell know what wouldn't get done.
Click to expand...

 :rollin: 10-4!!

Just pray that someday one of your buddies fart and you don't smell vaseline!! 

See, now there yall go gettin' me started on the gay jokes first thing this mornin'!! I'm done.


----------



## emil

Sleep with my back to the wall like I always have when in camp.


----------



## DJRooster

Chris, where are you?? If there ever was a thread that should not have been allowed to be posted this is it! I can't believe that this has not been locked!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

DJRooster said:


> Chris, where are you?? If there ever was a thread that should not have been allowed to be posted this is it! I can't believe that this has not been locked!


I've been fishing. 

I agree, this one has gone pretty sour. I know some people who are HS and it's not something they chose, so regardless of sexual preference...I would share a blind with anyone who's open-minded.


----------

